# Goku (Saiyuki) enters the Yu Yu Hakushoverse



## Keollyn (Jan 4, 2007)

First and foremost, this is NOT DB/Z/GT Goku, this is the lesser known, but MUCH more cooler, Saiyuki Goku.

Unexpected

Goku is teleported to the Yu Yu Hakusho to handle some business by the higher ups. Goku will be going through the verse in these scenarios.

1. He'll take over Yusuke's position. He'll fight everyone Yusuke fought from the beginning to the end. How does he do, and how far does he goes?
2. He fights Yusuke, Hiei, Kurama and Kuwabara seperately. How does these battle go?
3. He joins their team. In this scenario, he CANNOT go Seiten Taisen. How does he help out the group?

For information on Goku, here.
blender note 2


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> First and foremost, this is NOT DB/Z/GT Goku, this is the lesser known, but MUCH more cooler, Saiyuki Goku.
> 
> Unexpected
> 
> ...



I only know what I saw form watching the Sayuki anime. Son Goku runs through them all like diarrhea thru cheap toliet paper


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 4, 2007)

For some reason, I felt he would have trouble when he got to Genkai's test with those physics.

I can definitely see trouble there.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2007)

Most those feats include things that I have never heard about. So can you please compare, Goku to the people in Yu Yu Hakusho so that I could have a better idea.

But it sure seems interesting I might read or watch the anime or manga.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 4, 2007)

First. If you do try to get into Saiyuki, READ the manga instead. I think it's leaps and bound better than the anime (although the anime overpowers regular Goku).

Compare? Compare like how? Strength, fighting style, etc?

Here's a video. Do know that it doesn't even scratch the surface of him

dude,


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 5, 2007)

I remember when Sanzo got poisoned and he needed to beat that guy. He took his crown off.

he then proceeded to RAPE EVERYONE


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

I think end of series Yusuke, Kurama, and Hiei, would be able to defeat him respectively.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay, they beat his limited form, I assume... What about his true form?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

I meant his true form. He acts too much of a berserk in his true form which would really cost him a lot against the likes of Hiei and Kurama who are capable of analyzing every detail in a fight.

Yusuke however would have a tougher time. Actually this one could go either way since both seem to have very good adaptablity in the heat of battle.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Thing about his true form... He's arguably faster than ANY of them. Beserker or not, he STILL knows how to hit. And he's also got limitless stamina. He absorbs energy from the earth when needed, and that can keep him going for along time. He also has an insane regen factor (he can heal his internals... so that means any of Kurama's internal plant attacks will be ineffective).

There's more, but I'll wait for your response.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 5, 2007)

> Thing about his true form... He's arguably faster than ANY of them. Beserker or not, he STILL knows how to hit. And he's also got limitless stamina. He absorbs energy from the earth when needed, and that can keep him going for along time. He also has an insane regen factor (he can heal his internals... so that means any of Kurama's internal plant attacks will be ineffective).
> 
> There's more, but I'll wait for your response.



He sounds broken 0.o <-(didn't mean to sound rude.)

I never read Saiyuki though. Is it any good?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

No, it didn't sound rude.

Truth be told, in his verse, nothing short of a higher god or items from God has successfully stopped him. But I know that's not enough, so I can provide feats of what he's done (though limited... he doesn't have much airtime)

Of course it's good. The manga is, though, vastly recommended over the anime.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 5, 2007)

> No, it didn't sound rude.
> 
> Truth be told, in his verse, nothing short of a higher god or items from God has successfully stopped him. But I know that's not enough, so I can provide feats of what he's done (though limited... he doesn't have much airtime)
> 
> Of course it's good. The manga is, though, vastly recommended over the anime.



Sounds Good! I'll have to look into reading it!


----------



## Vicious (Jan 5, 2007)

saiyuki reload sucks.imo


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

^ Anime or manga? I think that saga in the manga was done LOADS better.

I definitely liked the fight with Youkai Hakkai and Seiten Taisen.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 5, 2007)

anime of coarse that dubbing scared me.and i forced myself to watch it.:spwank and i havent read the manga.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh. And yeah, I just recently heard the dub. It made me sad. They changed EVERYONE's voices.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2007)

> Thing about his true form... He's arguably faster than ANY of them. Beserker or not, he STILL knows how to hit. And he's also got limitless stamina. He absorbs energy from the earth when needed, and that can keep him going for along time. He also has an insane regen factor (he can heal his internals... so that means any of Kurama's internal plant attacks will be ineffective).
> 
> There's more, but I'll wait for your response.



Can he survive this attack from kurama? 

"Janenju (邪念樹 Tree of Depravity) or Sinning Tree in the English Dub: This plant was used by Kurama in the Chapter Black Saga in the fight against Gourmet aka Sadao Makihara. Knowing that Elder Toguro was now in control of Gourmet's body, Kurama placed this seed on his Rose Whip, which was planted on Gourmet's body when Kurama Decapitated him. The tree would send its victim their worst fears until they die, but since Elder Toguro was incapable of dying, it would prey on him forever." From Wiki


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 5, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Oh. And yeah, I just recently heard the dub. It made me sad. They changed EVERYONE's voices.



I'll probably still read the manga anyway, but does the anime follow the manga closely? I know you don't like the anime, but I may want to check it out.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Question. Does Goku in his true form have anything to rival either the Spirit Wave or the Dragon of the Darkness Flame?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Can he survive this attack from kurama?
> 
> "Janenju (邪念樹 Tree of Depravity) or Sinning Tree in the English Dub: This plant was used by Kurama in the Chapter Black Saga in the fight against Gourmet aka Sadao Makihara. Knowing that Elder Toguro was now in control of Gourmet's body, Kurama placed this seed on his Rose Whip, which was planted on Gourmet's body when Kurama Decapitated him. The tree would send its victim their worst fears until they die, but since Elder Toguro was incapable of dying, it would prey on him forever." From Wiki



I wouldn't know. He had his memory erased by God, so I don't know what he'd fear. If this was Goku, I would know what that is, but Seiten Taisen is a different story.



gaara d. lucci said:


> I'll probably still read the manga anyway, but does the anime follow the manga closely? I know you don't like the anime, but I may want to check it out.



The anime has basically everything the manga has, but there's tons of fillers because the manga isn't as long as the series is (yet).

The anime is missing some arcs the manga has, but they're making OVAs for the missing ones.

And as usual, the art is leagues better in the manga.

P.S. And the anime is okay. The fillers aren't that bad, and you'd do better if you watch the sub (if you watch the dub, watch it for Gensomaden only... the selection of voice actors in Reload isn't so hot). I only think it is inferior to the manga, but I started out with the anime, so I must have liked it to stay with the series  



Abyssion said:


> Question. Does Goku in his true form have anything to rival either the Spirit Wave or the Dragon of the Darkness Flame?



I kinda forgot what the Spirit Wave is, but the Black Dragon Wave... no. He doesn't really use projectile or energy based moves. It's not to say that he's handicap when fighting against them though. He has slapped away a chi-blast more than once, and he's banished something similar to the Black Dragon Wave before (even took the hit from it before doing so).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Now I'm a bit skeptical. The dragon of the darkness flame could destroy planet earth. And I'm convinced that End of Series Yusuke's Spirit Wave is at least twice as strong as the Dragon of the Darkness Flame.

So can Goku take either of those on and still live. If so how much would it weaken him. If it would do a lot of damage I can see either Hiei or Yusuke winning since, End of Series Hiei was able to release a dragon from each arm, and multiple times. And Yusuke could fire barrages of Spirit Waves, and neither of them would be seriously drained of energy.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Now I'm a bit skeptical. The dragon of the darkness flame could destroy planet earth. And I'm convinced that End of Series Yusuke's Spirit Wave is at least twice as strong as the Dragon of the Darkness Flame.



When was it stated that the Black Dragon Wave could destroy earth?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Well seeing as Genkai said that Yusuke could destroy the world just by powering up, when she said that Yusuke was around A- or B+ class. End of series Hiei was an S class, so it would'nt be wrong for a person to assume that an attack from S class Hiei could destroy the world, seeing as if he were to power up in the human world he could destroy it.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

I've never came across that infamous dialogue in my viewing of the anime. Unless this is in the manga, there's no proof.

The only time I've heard S class and destruction of the world in the same sentence is when Koenma was saying that S class demon*s* if ever able to come over to this side, would bring destruction to the world. That's MORE than ONE demon he was referring to, and that was only his guess. 

Genkai said that Yusuke can destroy the world and no one could stop him. Seems more of an implication of him being an unstoppable force, and not busting the planet in one shot blast.

So no, Black Dragon Wave is only as stong as it was shown to be. And as I said, Goku banished something similar to it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Forgot to mention, that during his fight with Sensui, as sensui was powering up he explained it in detail. Something  along the lines of the Human World not having the physics needed to support his power.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Doesn't matter. No one in the series has presented such a feat, and thus, it can only be looked as hyperbole. 

All you can do is supply what they ACTUALLY did, and not what someone claims they can do. It doesn't work that way in debates.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

It definatly was'nt a hyperbole since while Sensui was powering up Japan was caught is a tremendous earthquake. But Since Sensui retreated to Demon World before powering all the way we can only believe what he tells us.

absence of proof isn't proof of absence.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you want to prove everything you state? I've seen the episode. Nothing Senshi did CAME close to proving a S class powering up would destroy the world. You can repeat this till you're blue in the face... he, someone similar to him, or a CREDIBLE source HAS TO PROVE THIS.

There's noway of getting around this. So the burden of proof is on you.

P.S. And if that was all Sensui's powering up did... causing quakes in Japan.. doesn't that disprove S Class or better destroying earth by powering up? Did you just shot your own claims in the foot?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Watch Episode 88. Its all their.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not even sure why I'm bothering...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

If what I'm understanding is your logic. That would be like sayin Raizen was'nt stronger than Yomi since we never actually saw Raizen do anything, even though it was stated that Raizen was stronger.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay... going by your undeniable claim...

Why the hell was that cave still intact? I guess that cave > a planet, huh?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't blame me for the mistakes in the animation.

Anyways lets agree to disagree, and lets continue with the actual presented feats, seeing as its the only way to win this debate with you.

It is undeniable the Dragon of the Darkness Flame is powerful, and using two would be twice as deadly can goku survive anything like that?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Jan 5, 2007)

Goku from Saiyuki Reload Gunlock was fainted after he fall from a not too high cliff, and hmmm from his fight against Gato he wasn't that fast, but still he was strong against Homura


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Not to fast?

this
this

This is why the MANGA is preferred over the anime. Anime makes limited Goku > Seiten Taisen...


----------



## Neji (Jan 5, 2007)

> I remember when Sanzo got poisoned and he needed to beat that guy. He took his crown off.
> 
> he then proceeded to RAPE EVERYONE


 
i agree with him


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Darn it I don't understand what is going on in those pics. I dont know what type of destruction power those attacks do, and I dont know how fast their moving.

Here are some feats from Yu Yu Hakusho and I'll let you compare. I'm already watching the Saiyuki reload series right now so I should be able to come back and know more later, but for now here.

Toguro Feats
A few Yusuke feats

I mean during the Toguro saga Yusuke destroted a far off mountain with a spirit gun that missed. He becomes infinatly times stronger by the end of the series.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not a matter of how fast they are, it's a matter of Seiten Taisen STANDING there and taking the HIT. Then he goes on to banish the summoned demon. He has that power. He can banish demons because he's beyond them. 

I also remember that blast Yusuke shot. It didn't destroy a mountain. Granted, that was a gigantic rock formation, but it wasn't a mountain. Kougaiji was destroying rock formations with his REGULAR flames. And Yusuke didn't infinitely times stronger. At that point he was around S. When he went Raizen Yusuke, he was S+. The gaps there, but it's not that big a gap.

But if doesn't matter if he can't hit his target. Seiten Taisen is faster than anything I've seen in Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

No Yusuke was around B+. It was stated that Toguro was a B as well, and thats when Yusuke fired a spirit gun that just missed Toguro and went through the staduim wall and hit the nearby "rock formation".

After Yusuke was ressurected he became and S class demon. Hiei while training with Mukuro defeated 100 A class demons. That 100 Sensui's at base level.

Shura Yomi's son was able to level an entire forest with single blast. And was able to create a crater several meters deep and wide with a single punch.

And he's around a level B+.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Homura (shackles on) and Goku fighting again. This time, Goku brings it to Homura
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this
this


After removing his shackles (which limited his power greatly), Homura did this..
this
By just opening his EYES.

Then he does this by just hovering over the ground
Link removed

He hits *limited* Goku and then proceeds to beat him senseless
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

All that pretty much did nothing to Goku... because after Sanzo asked him "Why are you holding yourself back for?" Goku goes on to beat him. This is limited Goku beating a Toushin Taishi. Althought, I will admit that Goku beating Homura is a case of PIS (and that Homura wasn't in great health... he was dying)

What ever more you need me to prove... I still got more.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

I secede. It appears the world of Saiyuki is prett damn strong.

But tell me exactly what tier would you place Goku in the saiyuki universe I expect he's on the very top tier.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Let's see... 

1. The higher gods (Kanzeon being one)
2. Seiten Taisen
3. Nataku 
4. Gyoumao
5. Homura
6. Youkai Hakkai
7. Goku
8. Kougaiji
9. Hakkai
10. Gojyo - Dokugakuji
11. Yaone - Sanzo
12. Ririn

That was a quick one. I might have some in the wrong position, and I left out Shien and Zenon.

P.S. It was good debating with you. Hope to do it again.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

amazing how Sanzo being the main character is so far down the tier list.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

He's just not as strong. He does have a powerful item, but he's not in the league of the upper ones. Granted, he's still beyond human (taking/dodging bullets, surviving poison that would have killed a normal man, etc)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's a question. How well do YOU think Goku would do against everyone Yusuke fought. Remember Yomi did infact defeat Yusuke in the end.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

I think he'd actually get halted right at Genkai's test. The one with the psychics. 

If this is just fighting, he'd probably have to call on his true form for anything above A. And I haven't seen Yomi VS. Yusuke yet, so I'll answer that when I do.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Yusuke and Yomi was probably the best fight in the series.

*reps* for presenting a good arguement.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Then I guess I should go and check it out now. I've been meaning to finish the series (stopped after Yomi and his sons fight)

Definitely. It's good to have a nice debate.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Do you want to prove everything you state? I've seen the episode. Nothing Senshi did CAME close to proving a S class powering up would destroy the world. You can repeat this till you're blue in the face... he, someone similar to him, or a CREDIBLE source HAS TO PROVE THIS.
> 
> There's noway of getting around this. So the burden of proof is on you.
> 
> P.S. And if that was all Sensui's powering up did... causing quakes in Japan.. doesn't that disprove S Class or better destroying earth by powering up? Did you just shot your own claims in the foot?



He was just starting to power up, his Sei Kou Ki was just activating, he didn't finish the transformation to his gold armor form until he reached the Makai, and later transformed to his stronger blue armor form.

Also keep in mind that the Makai is much more durable than the Ningenkai, so destroying a mountain on earth is far easier than destroying a mountain in the Makai.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> He was just starting to power up, his Sei Kou Ki was just activating, he didn't finish the transformation to his gold armor form until he reached the Makai, and later transformed to his stronger blue armor form.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the Makai is much more durable than the Ningenkai, so destroying a mountain on earth is far easier than destroying a mountain in the Makai.



I still can't let that rock. There's no indication whatsoever that powering up will destroy Earth. And I've never even heard anyone in the series even mention this. So until someone either post a manga scan where this WAS said, the anime is pretty much legit... and in it, no powerup = destruction of Earth was mentioned.

And who destroyed a mountain?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

I was just clarifying it.

Sensui and Yusuke destroyed mountains in the Makai when they were fighting.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

> I still can't let that rock. There's no indication whatsoever that powering up will destroy Earth. And I've never even heard anyone in the series even mention this. So until someone either post a manga scan where this WAS said, the anime is pretty much legit... and in it, no powerup = destruction of Earth was mentioned.
> 
> And who destroyed a mountain?



Genkai mentioned it. It's the episode after their fight with sensui


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> I was just clarifying it.
> 
> Sensui and Yusuke destroyed mountains in the Makai when they were fighting.



Those were mountains? Hardly look it.



Firemind said:


> Genkai mentioned it. It's the episode after their fight with sensui



I've watched that scene a few times juts to make sure I didn't miss nothing. She never said that.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

If sensui can destroy a planet, why can't yusuke?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Those were mountains? Hardly look it.



They were, they were just far away from the camera perspective in the episode.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

@ Firemind: Fact is... Sensui never DESTROYED a planet. If Sensui never did... Yusuke neither.

@ Mike: Those really weren't mountains. I've seen cliffs bigger than those things...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> @ Mike: Those really weren't mountains. I've seen cliffs bigger than those things...



Yes they were. In one shot, Sensui and Yusuke were so far away that their bodies were too small to make out, and all we could see was their energy auras, and they destroyed mountains.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> @ Firemind: Fact is... Sensui never DESTROYED a planet. If Sensui never did... Yusuke neither.
> 
> @ Mike: Those really weren't mountains. I've seen cliffs bigger than those things...



Goku in DBZ also never destroyed a planet, so does that mean u don't believe that goku can't destroy a planet either?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes they were. In one shot, Sensui and Yusuke were so far away that their bodies were too small to make out, and all we could see was their energy auras, and they destroyed mountains.



Mike... know the difference.





What was shown in that fight were HARDLY mountains. But if you want to say it was a mountain... it was a mountain. Doesn't matter, only one "mountain" was destroyed (partially too)... the others were just landmass on long pillars.



Firemind said:


> Goku in DBZ also never destroyed a planet, so does that mean u don't believe that goku can't destroy a planet either?



God, you fail hard.

The problem with that comparison is that someone in DBZ DESTROYED a planet. No one in Yu Yu Hakusho did. 

Try again.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

> God, you fail hard.
> 
> The problem with that comparison is that someone in DBZ DESTROYED a planet. No one in Yu Yu Hakusho did.
> 
> Try again.



Sensui, himself said that with his golden armor he can destroy the planet. If u want to disregard what the author said, then go right ahead


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Mike... know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I suppose I could take screencaps of the video and attempt to do some scaling....


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Firemind... stop trying. Please.



Endless Mike said:


> Well I suppose I could take screencaps of the video and attempt to do some scaling....



Sure. Maybe I'm misjudging it.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 7, 2007)

Keolynn the woman in your sig is


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

> Firemind... stop trying. Please.



Lol, okay fine. we'll go by what u say. Even if we assume that no YYH char can destroy a planet. Let's say they can destroy a country at max. Now can goku survive that?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Sure. Maybe I'm misjudging it.



I've got the video on my computer, I'll probably be able to scale it (if it can be scaled) by tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Lol, okay fine. we'll go by what u say. Even if we assume that no YYH char can destroy a planet. Let's say they can destroy a country at max. Now can goku survive that?



Alright... we'll go by the assumption of country.

What method is used to destroy it?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> I've got the video on my computer, I'll probably be able to scale it (if it can be scaled) by tomorrow or Tuesday.



I can scan it now for you. I got the vid up right now.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

> Alright... we'll go by the assumption of country.
> 
> What method is used to destroy it?



Depends who ur using. The only ppl in YYH that i believe can do massive damage is Demon Yusuke, The 3 Kings, Sensui. Personally, i don't believe hiei, kurama, or kuwabara can do massive damage like that. If Raizen's allowed then he can do some serious damage on goku considering his stomach grumbling shakes makai itself.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Firemind said:


> Depends who ur using. The only ppl in YYH that i believe can do massive damage is Demon Yusuke, The 3 Kings, Sensui. Personally, i don't believe hiei, kurama, or kuwabara can do massive damage like that. If Raizen's allowed then he can do some serious damage on goku considering his stomach grumbling shakes makai itself.



Actually, the scenario had Goku fighting everyone eventually. So he's matched up against pretty much every main character and villain (or how I like to say opposers) in YYH.

Still, I ask of the method of this destruction. It needs to be known or I can't comment.

And since it seems like using what characters do outside of battle (growling shaking the Makai) is okay for you, I'll use some for Goku. I was content with just using actual feats.

Goku in true form has enough energy to create a new heaven and earth.

Goku just turning into his true form shook an entire town and parted the shy. 

Goku was confirmed by the three gods that he has the power of both gods and demons and his soul has divine-level power.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2007)

> Actually, the scenario had Goku fighting everyone eventually. So he's matched up against pretty much every main character and villain (or how I like to say opposers) in YYH.
> 
> Still, I ask of the method of this destruction. It needs to be known or I can't comment.
> 
> ...



So this guy's nigh omnipotent?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Firemind said:


> So this guy's nigh omnipotent?



No. His feats betray his actual level of power. He jobbs alot in the series.


----------



## Gaara06 (Jan 7, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Ha... you blame the animators... that's a hoot
> 
> Well here's Kougaiji's summons.
> 
> ...


After reading the first and second page I decided not to comment on this thread because you seem to be a baby that does not want to lose. Every time someone said something about YYH winning you slapped down their oppinion and told them they were wrong. So I'll just leave my post at that.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

The hell? Then how am I suppose to debate? You do know we actually DEBATE here in this forum, right? Someone makes claims, I counter it. I've COUNTERED them with evidence, facts and the like. 

Do yourself a favor and STFU if you're not going to do the same.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

The HELLS wrong with this forum!


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 3, 2007)

If what you have showed or said in your origfinal post then toguro 80% could beat him


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

Toguro COULD PROBABLY beat Goku. Seiten Taisei.... I HIGHLY doubt it.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 3, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Not to fast?
> 
> click
> click
> ...




Okay this is gay and has to end

hiei is faster. Who gives a shit if he can catch a bullet hiei dodged a gun and that guy was using the whole clip
and that guy shooting just happens that he can kill bullseye in acuracy and he killed like 13 demons before anything even bleinked and choped them all up
let him regenerate from thaT
and hiei did not even go full power in the end of the series all he wanted to do was break mukoros handkuffs

yusuke in the begining of sensui saga would fucking pwn goku's true form
if those arew the only speed feats then he's is getting blizted AND HIS SEKOKAI ARMOR WOULD FUCK ANYONE FROM GOKUS ANIME UP

now he moved from a bullet because he would of died right?

toguro would stand there and then the guy would be in 25 pieces in a split second

toguro is stronger faster and calmer and he will do this alll at 70%

now kuabara aint slow either he is pretty fast with his eyes and can see and sence people better than most people and rinku in th his first apperance was going faster than you show goku going

and if his strength is lugging a boulder then he is near dead at mazes castle then the lower people of the dark tournament would fuck him and that ugly eared form

DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 3, 2007)

And one more thing
Sensui did not go full power on earth because he wanted to die by yusukes hands in maki 
that is why he gave him a chance 
he very well could have destroyed earth at full power

And once more

_*DONE!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> Okay this is gay and has to end



Be my guest (although this thread has longtime been over)



> hiei is faster. Who gives a shit if he can catch a bullet hiei dodged a gun and that guy was using the whole clip



Hiei's not faster than that. Don't overstate his abilities. Hiei was quite a distance from Sniper when he was shooting at him. Many people NOT Seiten Taisei has been doing that in Saiyuki and they're not on the level of speed Seiten Taisei is.

Simply put, Hiei's speed feats proved too little to ever compare to Saiyuki.



> he killed like 13 demons before anything even bleinked and choped them all up



That's not impressive. 


> let him regenerate from thaT



He probably won't regen from being chopped up, but he's not being chopped up in the first place. Don't put the carriage before the horse.


> and hiei did not even go full power in the end of the series all he wanted to do was break mukoros handkuffs



And this is suppose to tell me what?


> yusuke in the begining of sensui saga would fucking pwn goku's true form
> if those arew the only speed feats then he's is getting blizted AND HIS SEKOKAI ARMOR WOULD FUCK ANYONE FROM GOKUS ANIME UP



Yusuke's not faster than Hiei. Hiei's not faster than lower tier characters in Saiyuki. Lower tier Saiyuki characters are not faster than Seiten Taise. You do the math.


> now he moved from a bullet because he would of died right?



No he wouldn't. He's alreadly been pierced before. Heck, he's been pierced in the heart before. The bullet would likely go through his body, and he'd heal instantly. The reason for grabbing the bullet with his teeth is to show off. This is how mangaka's show off their characters abilities.


> toguro would stand there and then the guy would be in 25 pieces in a split second



Yeah, sure. Just like how Yusuke was in 25 pieces. Toguro can't do such a thing to higher demons. Seiten Taisei is so far above a higher demon that he'd have to limit himself (Goku) just to be on their level.



> toguro is stronger faster and calmer and he will do this alll at 70%


And this means what? 


> now kuabara aint slow either he is pretty fast with his eyes and can see and sence people better than most people and rinku in th his first apperance was going faster than you show goku going



I'm not understanding how you keep saying Goku is slow when no one in YYH has shown his level of speed. Please provide evidence or shut up.


> and if his strength is lugging a boulder then he is near dead at mazes castle then the lower people of the dark tournament would fuck him and that ugly eared form



You're absolutely funny. No wonder you have such an awesome colored rep bar.



> DONE!!!!!!!



You didn't do much but prove you're a few levels below idiocy. Once again, prove what the hell you're saying or STFU.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2007)

> First and foremost, this is NOT DB/Z/GT Goku, this is the lesser known, but MUCH more cooler, Saiyuki Goku.


 Then clarify in your title.

Of course people are going to think DB/Z/GT Son Goku if you just say "Goku"

Title edited.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Then clarify in your title.
> 
> Of course people are going to think DB/Z/GT Son Goku if you just say "Goku"
> 
> Title edited.



Thus far, no one has mistaken this for DB Goku. I'm sure it is pretty safe as it was.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 3, 2007)

Fuck this thread

You will always beileve goku is more powerful so I can't change your mind
But I win


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> Fuck this thread
> 
> You will always beileve goku is more powerful so I can't change your mind
> But I win



Actually, I admitted Goku would lose. Twice actually.

I said Seiten Taisei would do great, or win outright. You're underestimating him. Saying that Toguro is enough to beat him. Then, when I prove you or anyone else wrong, I'm the badguy.

And I wonder why we call these "debates"


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Thus far, no one has mistaken this for DB Goku. I'm sure it is pretty safe as it was.


 Because they read the first post, due to the ambiguity of what the match was.

I mean, make it descriptive so that they don't have to click before finding out what the match is.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Because they read the first post, due to the ambiguity of what the match was.
> 
> I mean, make it descriptive so that they don't have to click before finding out what the match is.



And that's something I normally do. Check some of my created threads. Only time I opt to do so is when I KNOW people will normally NOT check the thread unless it through the use of spoofing. Goku is recognized name here, so I took advantage of that.

And I don't see what's the problem with clicking the thread to find out anyway. Isn't that what the first post is for?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> And that's something I normally do. Check some of my created threads. Only time I opt to do so is when I KNOW people will normally NOT check the thread unless it through the use of spoofing. Goku is recognized name here, so I took advantage of that.
> 
> And I don't see what's the problem with clicking the thread to find out anyway. Isn't that what the first post is for?


 It's better if people can look for what threads they want to observe and which ones they don't.

It saves everyone a bit of time that.


----------



## Tsuki_Ninja_of_the_Mist (Feb 3, 2007)

I wuv Goku and Yusuke! I say they work together as a team! >< I like Saiyuki, and I like Yu Yu Hakusho! ><


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, they'd be an interesting team up. They're both very comical and strong. That's a formula for kickassery.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 3, 2007)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> yusuke in the begining of sensui saga would fucking pwn goku's true form
> if those arew the only speed feats then he's is getting blizted *AND HIS SEKOKAI ARMOR WOULD FUCK ANYONE FROM GOKUS ANIME UP*
> 
> DONE!!!!!!!


I highy doubt that. I would like to see sensui take on Homura when he wasnt dieing from old age.


> I wuv Goku and Yusuke! I say they work together as a team! >< I like Saiyuki, and I like Yu Yu Hakusho! ><


You Fail at Life girly


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2007)

How would he react to Mukuro slicing the local timespace he exists in in half, just as a question?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> How would he react to Mukuro slicing the local timespace he exists in in half, just as a question?



I wouldn't know. No one, from memory, has ever cut spacetime. 

So it probably would come down to who is on the receiving end (Goku or Seiten Taisei) and/or if Mukuro is bloodlusted or not.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 3, 2007)

How does goku beat kurama?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> How does goku beat kurama?



He probably can't. Kurama has to much wits and is far to cunning for Goku. 

Seiten Taisei is probably a different story though...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 3, 2007)

^I think I'll make a thread for that battle


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry Keollyn

i know what you mean 

okay here are some things i think can change your mind

*MONSTAA CARDU!!! *
all toguro

okay tell me what you think happens then


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> ^I think I'll make a thread for that battle



It'll probably depend alot on the match setup in my opinion. I can't really prove some of Kurama's more deadly attacks and how they'll work on him. Although, it begs the question "Why did he not use those deadly attacks on Sensui?"


----------



## Vicious (Feb 3, 2007)

lol, everyone is attacking keollyn. Its almost impossible to show how powerful seiten taisei is. But he has enough power in himself to re-create a universe.

And Goku is one of those characters that gets stronger after every battle(alot stronger). Thats why they said he had infinte strength. he doesnt have a limit.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 3, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> lol, everyone is attacking keollyn. Its almost impossible to show how powerful seiten taisei is. But he has enough power in himself to re-create a universe.
> 
> And Goku is one of those characters that gets stronger after every battle(alot stronger). Thats why they said he had infinte strength. he doesnt have a limit.



True. That's why he went from getting curbstomped by Homura, to beating him... with Homura's LIMITER off.


----------

